
Logo Pizza: Hot and ready logos for sale - uptown
http://logo.pizza/
======
ChuckMcM
Fun site, the magic is this one line:

" Need a custom logo? Let’s chat! yo@metafizzy.co "

The chance of you needing one of the pre-existing logos is small, the chance
of needing a logo period is higher, and seeing the portfolio of logos gives
you a starting point to imagine things.

The only negative is that it might anchor you emotionally to a lower than
average price if the current logo price is small enough.

The web site concept though seems to be exactly like a clothing store putting
last years clothes out on the side walk for "cheap" and just getting people
walking by to think about it and come in and browse. Which solves Internet
company problem #1, "Nobody knows I exist."

~~~
djsumdog
It sorta reminds me of this one:

[http://www.horriblelogos.com/](http://www.horriblelogos.com/)

~~~
Jedd
Well they're much better than the generic/overused logos[1] from my previous
favourite logo-related HN discussion[2].

Hilariously (for me) after I sent that link to my sister, she revealed the
recent purchase of an alleged custom-creation - a 'rainbow link of people'
style logo that was almost a replica of one from that generic set.

Evidently logos are hard, but once you get past the biggest decision (should
you bother to try to have one that reflects what you actually do / sell)
finding a cheap one becomes much easier.

[1]
[http://www.gtgraphics.org/genericlogos.html](http://www.gtgraphics.org/genericlogos.html)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8071383](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8071383)

------
pram
Wouldn't it make more sense that the price would go down as more are
purchased, as the most popular logos are already taken? Is someone really
going to pay $1000 for 'Mr. Grin'

~~~
condescendence
After spending much time among entrepreneurs I find that there are very few
with a "business" mind. Great idea, horrible model. This pricing model is so
far out of left field that I had to do some research to see if it's ever been
successful.

It hasn't.

Although [https://github.com/metafizzy](https://github.com/metafizzy) is kinda
interesting (what this websites UI is based off of)

~~~
VikingCoder
> I had to do some research to see if it's ever been successful. It hasn't.

You failed at your research. In art, this is quite common. As an artist gains
notoriety, their work goes up in price. How much do you think Picasso sold his
early works for? How much do you think Picasso paintings are worth now?

Also, Minecraft started out cheap and got more expensive over time.

~~~
RussianCow
That's completely different. You're talking about a single piece of art
gaining value over time as it's bought and sold. What's happening here is the
price of _all_ remaining logos increases as sales on _any other logo_ happen.

~~~
nxzero
No, artist will commonly price a collection this way to show there's a market
and get buyers to act sooner that later. It's assumed that not all of the
logos will sell, and some if not all may have been versions of another logo.

------
impostervt
Price goes up $40 per logo sold? So, after you sell 10 more logos, it'll be
($40*10) + $120(current price) = $520 per logo?

Seems like a strange pricing strategy. I guess it increases the "buy it now"
urge, but at some point it will kill sales. I guess when it stabilizes you can
just say "ok, that's what people are willing to pay for these". So perhaps
it's a good way to explore pricing...

~~~
carlob
Let's say he sells the first for $40, the second for $80 etc…

The total he's trying to net is $40 * 50 (50 + 1) / 2 = $51.000

Not bad!

~~~
RussianCow
Except nobody's going to pay nearly $1,000 for the leftovers, so there is
essentially a ceiling on the number of sales that will happen. Let's say the
last logo sells for $400 (it's currently stopped at $320, so I don't think
that's unreasonable); that's only $2,200 in total revenue for 50 logos.

~~~
jachee
It was at $360 when I found it, and they've sold two in the last 10 minutes.
Up to $420 now.

~~~
drusepth
Two hours later, now at $500, increasing by $20 per logo now.

~~~
thesmallestcat
$500 appears to be the ceiling.

------
peteboyd
We always have had a surplus of logos. When we design for a company, perhaps 3
to 5 decent ideas are sketched. Of course only one makes the final cut per
client. We own any preliminary work, so we can offer these for use later. We
would just change the name, revise slightly and change the color. Bam...new
logo.

What we did finally was revise the ones we like (25 to 50 initially) and
include them for free as part of a new web design project. A lot of clients
have bad logos that can ruin a design. So it helps our designs and clients
brands.

Clients could also purchase at a low flat rate if they liked one without a
website. This has worked well too.

------
tedmiston
Did anyone else expect this to be pizzas sold at a discount offset by having a
company's logo burnt into the cheese?

~~~
smnplk
Great idea. I'm stealing it. :D

~~~
tedmiston
Half-price pizzas? Take my money!

That reminds me of Flag: free printed photo (free shipping too) just with a
sponsor's logo printed on the backside.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flag-worlds-best-photo-
print...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flag-worlds-best-photo-
prints./id1079826301?mt=8)

------
kriro
The pricing model could be the logical conclusion to some basic behavioural
economics insights. Feeling of a loss >> feeling of a win. Thus you create an
ever present feeling of that potential loss (missing out on the lower price)
which forces potential buyers to act to lessen that feeling of possible pain
as opposed to the standard approach of selling based on the feeling of a win
(my nice and shiny logo). This idea could probably also be leveraged to combat
procrastination somehow. It also has that novelty factor of the pay per pixel
advertising from back in the day. Neat :)

I guess the only problem is that the last logo shouldn't sell easily (without
adding more).

------
klausjensen
I absolutely love this experiment with the incremental pricing, which creates
a sense of urgency. Lovely artwork as well.

------
giarc
This is a great idea! I'd actually sign up for a mailing list to get notified
when new logos are added.

I'm aware of products like fiverr and 99Designs, but I'm worried about sinking
a bunch of money into them only to get crap back. I like being able to view
the logos and simply browse without any commitment.

~~~
vblord
Wow. I've used Fiverr twice. I used the same guy to do a mobile app icon and a
logo for a different business. He did amazing both times. Total out of pocket
expense was $11 each. I got exactly what I wanted and it really really really
looked amazing. I got the psd too. Best 20 bucks I ever spent.

~~~
gthtjtkt
I tested out Fiverr by hiring 3 people to do simple T-shirt designs for
$10-$15 each. Everything I got back was either stolen from somewhere else,
extremely poor quality, or didn't fit my request at all.

I'm sure there are great people on Fiverr, but you have to do a lot of
searching or get really lucky.

Upwork costs more, but I think the increase in quality and communication
ability more than offsets the price.

~~~
FilterSweep
Even with just 3 people at $10-15 each, you could sink more money into Fiverr
and come out with a better logo than the predominately flat-UI only designs
provided. However, Logo Pizza still has some (IMHO) great ones for sale

Just wondering - how were you able to tell the idea was stolen from somewhere
else? Simple reverse-image searching, or did you have a better procedure?

~~~
giarc
That's not a great strategy to just continue to pump $15 into fiverr hoping to
eventually get something good. Does that happen when you get to $500 or $5000.
You don't know when you start so you could just waste your money.

~~~
FilterSweep
I fully agree the strategy is unreliable.

But, for rapid development of prototype, or early stage products, I could see
a few $15 injections going a much farther way than abandoning a project and
having dropped $299 _or even more_ into a 99Designs (or 'higher-end') logo[0].

I would always double back and get a more professional looking design that is
also coherent with the Web App look & feel or product page look & feel.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12488500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12488500)

------
tronje
With the per-logo price increasing by $40 every time a logo is sold, the final
logo will cost $2000. But I wonder if it'll get that far. At that point, can't
you find a decent graphic designer and get a logo exactly to your liking?

Quick edit: this is not a rethorical question, I honestly would like to know!

~~~
MichaelApproved
If you find something that fits well for your company, $2,000 can easily be
worth it.

Working with a designer to create a logo for you can be time intensive. There
can be a lot of back and forth with the designer as you refine the logo to
something you like. Avoiding that time can surly be worth it for many
companies with the right budget.

You can create a logo and pay a designer less than $2k but how much of your
own time are you going to spend making that happen?

------
derrekl
Maybe the owner doesn't know what the logos should sell for, runs this once,
and then sets up a new site selling the logos for at or near the ceiling price
from the unorthodox auction.

------
apgwoz
Some of these look eerily familiar, and I wonder if they might infringe upon a
Trade Mark...

~~~
elmigranto
For example:

Pizza's Horse Mane — [http://logo.pizza/horse-mane](http://logo.pizza/horse-
mane)

eSports organization Team Liquid —
[http://www.teamliquid.net](http://www.teamliquid.net)

~~~
awesomerobot
As long as no one uses that logo to start something associated with gaming
it's likely different enough to not cause issue. It's a somewhat common style
for horse iconography.

------
corndoge
What is stopping someone from just taking the logo?

[http://logo.pizza/img/happy-cat/happy-cat.png](http://logo.pizza/img/happy-
cat/happy-cat.png)

~~~
trelltron
What's to stop you stealing anything?

~~~
corndoge
Cops, usually

~~~
m4tta
this wouldn't be your normal case of pirating a tv show. You use one of these
logos and end up becoming a large successful company you will be paying when
you get sued.

------
dpc_pw
I like the idea of a website listing a lot of logos, me scrolling through them
and picking something I need.

But I wish new logos would be added continously, priced separately, and
definitely price increase on something that did not sold in the past is
ridiculous. :D

------
noer
Using a .pizza domain and using "Hot & Ready" in the tagline might make the
casual consumer think these are logos made out of pizza, or are on pizza with
cheese in the shape of a logo, or would have to do with pizza in general.

------
coldcode
First reading the title I thought people were making pizzas with logos on
them. Which would be a much more bizarre business.

------
amelius
Some of those logos look familiar to me. Who says they don't infringe upon
existing logos?

------
ColonelTrick
Whoever buys the "A-Ok" logo is going to have a very rough
internationalization experience if they try to bring their product to
Brazil...

~~~
swampthinker
Could you elaborate? Not sure what you mean.

~~~
theGREENsuit
it's an obscene gesture, like the middle finger.

~~~
swampthinker
Haha, learn something new everyday.

------
91bananas
Most of those logos remind me of 90's clipart programs on Windows.

~~~
FilterSweep
They're flat design!

They are currently "trendy" in the front-end world, but for how much longer,
I've been too far removed from front-end development to know. Here's an
interesting read in the shift (semi-recently, mind you, _2013_ ) [0]

[0] [http://www.ucreative.com/articles/design-wars-flat-design-
vs...](http://www.ucreative.com/articles/design-wars-flat-design-vs-realism/)

------
jo909
This makes it look like getting a logo is easy and quick. And it can be,
probably.

It's not my area of expertise, but I would expect there are some pitfalls just
like with company names, app branding and other branding/trademark stuff.

I would not want my logo to be too similar to somebody else, and researching
that is probably tricky.

~~~
leksak
The person that made this site would probably be sued if he/she sold a logo to
a company that's too similar to existing work, arguably not before the company
itself gets sued. Hence, for new companies it's a gamble as the legal fees
could put them out of business.

Maybe there is a disclaimer somewhere on the site, but I haven't found it.

Regardless, finding out whether or not a logo that you produced (or a design
studio produced) is too similar to already existing work is difficult as
images cannot be as easily searched as plain-text. This is hard for design
studios too.

Also, and this is speaking as a layman, but initiating such a legal affair
probably requires a trademark.

------
elmigranto
I wish there was a price on sold logos, so I can see what those were worth to
someone.

------
triplesec
I wonder how many of the sales here are from this being on HN. It's a classic
time-scarcity sales ploy, like the one-day sale websites. Don't fall for it.

~~~
bbcbasic
Plus... I wonder how many of the sales are real :-)

Scarcity and social proof in one hit, awesome. But who knows what really got
sold?

------
mclovinit
I think it might be useful to cycle in new sold/unsold sets of logos to give
the effect that sales are taking place and business is moving ahead.
otherwise, it looks like no business is being done. also, maybe instead of
"sold" something like "to be sold" might work to give the impression that it
isn't off limits yet.

------
Jarwain
As of 8:20EST he has sold 17 logos for a total of $5560. Calculated at $40 a
logo until $400 per logo, then $20 a logo.

------
samfisher83
As of 1.24 PST he has sold 27 logos for a total of 7560 if each logo costs 20
dollars more.

------
rralian
This is great! It's an interesting idea, a fun concept that isn't too serious,
and in my opinion the work is really fantastic. Next time I need a logo I'm
hitting up this guy/gal (I don't know what a metafizzy is).

------
mikeryan
Not sure how this works against something like 99 designs which can get you a
custom logo for $300-1200 bucks.

[https://99designs.com/pricing](https://99designs.com/pricing)

------
kelvin0
Brilliant! However, they are quite pricey at 500$. I always thought making a
custom logo would be expensive, but buying a ready made one could be much
cheaper, any thoughts regarding the pricing?

~~~
swagasaurus-rex
It goes up by $20 every time somebody purchases a logo. Not really a
sustainable business model, but it seems to be working wonders this morning
with the increased traffic coming from Hacker News.

~~~
sotojuan
Pinboard did the same thing in the beginning. Of course, Pinboard increased by
a fraction of a cent with each new subscription, not $20.

------
olalonde
[http://www.brandcrowd.com/](http://www.brandcrowd.com/) has more selection
and doesn't increase the price for every logo sold.

------
j45
This reminds me of stylate.com which was selling a logo and domain together
for a reasonable price (hundreds instead of thousands). I'm not sure why the
service ever shut down.

------
Grangar
I like it, throwing spaghetti at the wall and seeing what sticks!

------
mendelk
Cute idea. Note that it was just changed to go up by $20 per logo sold, but
that still doesn't really solve the economic problems posed by some of the
comments.

~~~
netfire
I'm wondering if it will continue to decrease as demand decreases. If the
amount was eventually lowered to go up by something like $5, it might be
sustainable for quite a while...

------
johns
That's either a seal playing with a ball or a mermaid.

------
btcboss
You should make it so that the purchaser can have an option to sell their logo
if someone else wants it more than them. Take a cut from the transaction

------
rch
Seems like all the components are in place to do automated domain-name, brand,
and logo generation.

------
PagingCraig
Can anyone tell me what he used to get the logos to animate when filtered?
CSS? (I'm a newb)

~~~
frankcrc
I suppose it uses Isotope
([http://isotope.metafizzy.co/](http://isotope.metafizzy.co/)), since it's the
same author.

------
programminggeek
I was disappointed that this had nothing to do with any kind of Lego Pizza.

------
johnward
To be honest, I expected the ability to have a pizza cut into my logo.

------
NKCSS
This is an awesome idea with a very nice execution!

------
gregimba
Looks at seal logo... Looks at maria db...

------
kbr
Just increased to $200, nice!

------
oftenwrong
More descriptive headline:

"Logo Pizza: Hot & ready logos for sale"

------
icantdrive55
I have a business question.

Has anyone on HN known anyone who actually bought a logo from this particular
site?

I think the site is great. I just question the sold logos, but then again I
don't understand the buying mentality of most people.

I'm not knocking the site, or logos; just doing research.

~~~
hn_user2
I saw it in /new this morning. Only one logo had sold. Bought a logo for $80.
Saw logo go to sold and price go up. I received the vector assets on the next
page. Seems legit. Although probably short lived in its current form. Perhaps
with some tweaks could become an ongoing concern.

Not sure what I will use it on. I thought it was well done and I'm sure I'll
put it to use at some point.

------
justinlardinois
I feel like a lot of these logos are generic enough that you couldn't possibly
enforce your exclusive rights to them.

------
grillvogel
wow $500 for some clipart what a deal

------
bbernhard1
Does the price increasing also goes for custom logos? I am really interested
in a custom logo...but the price increasing thing would really make it less
attractive ;-)

~~~
awesomerobot
I'm certain this designer charges $1000+ for custom logo design.

------
idsout
They are allowed to use the bower logo?

[http://logo.pizza/img/custom-logos2.png](http://logo.pizza/img/custom-
logos2.png)

[https://bower.io/img/bower-logo.svg](https://bower.io/img/bower-logo.svg)

~~~
Kiro
He's the creator of the bower logo. It baffles me that you excluded the most
obvious reason before ranting.

~~~
idsout
I would hardly call my question ranting. I figured it was possible the author
had created the logo, but I didn't know for sure.

